# Best AGP 8x ATI and Nvidia Cards?



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

I would like to know whose AGP 8X card I should go for? Nvidia or ATI.

I have an Intel 865GBF 800MHZ with 2.8 GHZ P4 Hyper thredding processor. And any good suggestions for a card??


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I answered My own question. The following is from the thread
"Complete Video Card Heirarchy"

Its very good inddeed!!!

Categories
1.)Integrated Graphics Cards 
2.)Low End 
3.)Mainstream/Mid-end 
4.)Performance 
5.)High-end/Desktop Replacement

1.) Integrated Graphics Cards 

SiS Integrated 
Intel GMA900 [Graphics Media Accelerator] 
Intel GMA950 
ATI Mobility Radeon 9000/9100 IGP
ATI Radeon Xpress 200M

Pros/Advantages of integrated GPU's:
Very light on power. 
Reduce the overall cost of the notebook signifigantly.
Fine for web browsing, Office applications, watching videos/DVDs, and other basic tasks.

Cons:
Integrated graphics cards are for basic purposes.
Not what you want to have if you plan on doing 3D-related activities. (horrible for 3d gaming)

Intel GMA900 is the most common and is frequently found in lower-end mainstream notebooks. 
Currently being replaced by the Intel GMA950, which is not that much faster (still useless for 3D) in newer notebooks. The GMA900/950 is only found in Intel processor based notebooks. 

ATI Radeon Xpress 200M, avaliable in two versions - one with shared memory and one with dedicated
The ATI X200M is the best integrated graphics card in terms of performance today, much faster than the Intel GMA900/950. It is mainly found in AMD-based notebooks, although it is starting to make its way into the Intel-based notebooks as well. For comparison purposes, the dedicated X200M is about 2/3 as fast as a standard Mobility Radeon X300. The X200M is actually capable of some light 3D, but remember that it is integrated, and you will be very limited when it comes to games - do not buy it if you want to play games. 

SiS chip - that card is by far the worst graphics card in notebooks today.



2.) Low-end Graphics Cards 

ATI X300 = nVidia 6200 & 6400
ATI X1300 = nVidia 7300 

These cards are fine for multimedia purposes, plus light 3D, but don't expect to play the latest games at anything but lower settings. That is not what they are designed for anyway. If you are a gamer, these cards are not for you. These cards can be found in any number of notebook sizes. 

The X1300/Go7300, are the replacements for the older X300/6200.

3.) Mainstream/Mid-end Graphics Cards

nVidia GeForce FX Go 5700:
ATI Mobility Radeon 9600 (9550) (Pro) (Turbo)
ATI Mobility Radeon 9700:
ATI X600 = nVidia 6400
ATI X1400 = nVidia 7400

A clear step up in performance from the low-end cards, these cards are good enough to play the latest games at medium settings and resolutions give or take, but do not expect blazing performance. These cards are fine for the occasional gamer, but if the prime intent of your notebook is to game, you won't get spectacular performance out of these. 

Mid-end cards do not produce a large amount of heat, and therefore, can be found in smaller notebooks around 13.3-14" (such as the Sony VAIO SZ and ThinkPad T60). However, they would be more common in a larger 15.4" notebooks. 

The X1400/Go7400 are the replacements for the X600/6400. 

4.) Performance Graphics Cards

ATI X700 = nVidia 6600
ATI Mobility Radeon 9800
ATI X1600 = nVidia 7600

Designed for 3D gaming on a mobile level; you don't have to get a huge desktop replacement in order to have one of these cards. 
Do not produce a huge amount of heat, but don't exactly run cool. 
Battery life is balanced. A notebook equipped with one of these cards will see noticeably lower battery life when compared to one that has integrated graphics.

Performance-class cards are great for gamers wanting fast 3D performance in a mobile form factor. These cards are capable of playing the latest games with no problems, at close to or maximum settings and a balanced resolution. Typically, expect to see performance cards in a 15-15.4" screen size notebook. 

The new GeForce Go7600 is replacing the current generation Go6600, and ATI also has the X1600 as a replacement for the current X700.

5.) High-end/Desktop Replacement Graphics Cards

ATI X800 = nVidia 6800
ATI X800XT = nVidia 6800 Ultra
ATI X1800 = nVidia 7800
ATI X1800XT = nVidia 7800GTX

Not found in many notebooks, the high-end cards are at the top of their game, easily playing the latest games at maximum settings. 

Cons:
A large amount of heat and considerable power consumption all add up to a notebook that requires a large cooling solution, which in turn leads to a bigger and heavier notebook.


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

Now I would like to know weheter the Nvidia Quadro series graphics cards are good enough to match the Geforce series.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

I believe the Quadro cards aren't made for gaming primarily.

ATI: http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/126851/rb/0

nVidia: http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/128027


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

Does Nvidia have any GeForce 8 Series AGP cards or news of anything coming? :grin::grin::grin:


----------



## Cricket (Aug 13, 2007)

buy from nvidia. only because ati's logo sucks. You see, its all about the logo.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

AFAIK - there's no GeForce8 AGP cards. I doubt there's *any* DirectX10 ready AGP cards.


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

AGP??!!! I know your motherboard may not be compatible with PCI-Express x16. Well, to be honest, if it's running a Pentium 4 then it should be really, depends how old it is.

But in any case you should definitely scrap the idea of an AGP video card, PCI-Express is by far the superior interface. It's faster, more reliable, more bandwith & much more variety of cards to choose from. 

For nVidia I recommend nVidia GeForce 8600GTS 256-512MB PCI-E Card
For ATi I recommend ATi Radeon X1600 256MB at least.

Although, I would never recommend a mainstream ATi card over a mainstream nVidia card. nVidia are by far the superior brand, ASUS are probably superior to ATi.

At the moment I have an ASUS EAX1600PRO 512MB PCI-E, which uses an ATi Radeon X1600PRO Core at 500MHZ.

But it's really loud and does not have a temperature monitor chip so you cannot utilise the fan control software. Which is the reason I'm looking to upgrade, to nVidia hopefully. Hope this helped.


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

So then RossBarnfield, if you are so adamant that my p4 should run a PCI-E, then tell me if there is any way I can run a PCI-E Graphics card on a Motherboard with only AGP 8x Interface!! Like add a PCI card with PCI-E slot or AGP to PCI-E Bridge or something!!


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

No, it's not that the actual Pentium 4 should run a PCI-E. It's that the motherboard surely isn't that old if it's running a Pentium 4, so it should already have a PCI-E slot. But, as you very kindly stated, it doesn't. You have three options, either go for an AGP card, definitely not recommended, or you can upgrade your motherboard - maybe even your CPU while you're at it if you are willing to splash some cash. The other alternative of course is, like you said, a PCI-E expansion card. I'm sure they exist....somewhere, so what is it to be?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

The difference between AGP and PCI-E isn't very big - unless you want the real "hardcore" cards. And - I think the original question here is - what good AGP card to get? My impression is (forgive me if I'm wrong) that Highbury is not a hardcore gamer.


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

I know, neither am I really. It's just PCI-E is, undoubtabely, the way forward. As AGP is fast becoming obsolete.

But AGP Cards.....maybe try Dabs, or eBuyer.

If not there's always Overclockers or BigPockets.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

OK, RossBarnfield. The point here, I think, is to avoid upgrading the motherboard and maybe CPU and RAM. The PSU will most likely have to be replaced anyway.


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Yes, OK...and please, call me Ross

Well I did just suggest some good websites for AGP or PCI-E Cards.

So maybe we hsould just wait and see if anything tickles Highbury's fancy?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

No worries, Ross. Highbury's the one who will be paying. :smile: He knows what he needs.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

When buying a card ask youself what it is you want from it. Are you a Light Gamer, Medium Gamer or Extreme Gamer.

There are still some good AGP cards out there, but unfortunatly all the New cards are PCI-Express.


For High end gaming ( Other wise, Max settings etc ) have a look at this :

*POWERCOLOR X1950PRO ( You can get the X1950GT too)*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814131051

Or

* EVGA 256-A8-N506-AX GeForce 7800GS 256MB*
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814130274


For Medium Gaming id check out the 9800Pro, My uncle uses it on a P4 2.6ghz and he can Run bf2 smoothly ( Not sure on what Settings though )

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102379R&Tpk=AGP+9800pro



Basically just have a look at what card suits your price range, AGP have crashed in price so alot of the Good cards are pretty cheap.


Edit - 

Also a New card ususally means a new PSU. Make sure you have enough power to power all the Hardware components. If you are a Gamer, Make sure you have around 2 Gigs Of RAM too.


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

Yes Nicholas, I am not a hardcore gamer. I could be Medium and am basically into sports simulation games and car racing. Updating my motherboard and processor is currently not within my budget! But I am willing to cash out for a good AGP card. 

Anybody got any ideas about a PCI-E expansion card???

I personally was thinking of going for a Geforce 7300 or 7600 AGP version since, I find a Geforce 7950 GT AGP isn't available anywhere.

I have no idea about the ATI cards. Something tells me, Geforce is better....


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

And just for my information, my Intel D865GBF supports only DDR memory. 

No offence to you Nicholas, but
Nicholas says I can run a GDDR3 graphics card on it. I have nobody else or no other source of information to rely on and so would like somebody else to back it up for me before I go do this...:grin::grin::grin:

And I hope it's true.:normal::normal:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

It is true. The RAM on the video card is only used "within" the card. :grin:

EVGA GeForce 7900GS: http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125936/rb/0

I linked to this before: HIS x1950Pro: http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/125936/rb/0


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

Id probably buy the X1950GT if i was you.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814102093


And *Eneles* you HIS x1950Pro is the 7900gs again :grin:



Here it is:

X1950PRO AGP

http://www.ebuyer.com/UK/product/126851


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Eeh... :redface: Thanks Hawman.
And - help me convince Highbury. The motherboard does not have to be compatible with the internal RAM on the video card.


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

No it doesnt. Im Running a Gigabyte GA8SIML that supports DDR266Mhz RAM Max. Im also running a Geforce 6200 that has 128mb of DDR2 memory, and it runs perfectly.



:wave:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

???? That didn't help, or did it? :grin: You have a motherboard that supports DDR2 and your video card has DDR2?


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

No My motherboard supports DDR only, And im Running 1GB of DDR 266 (266Mhz).

Anything under DDR 400 isnt DDR2 ( I dont think )

Ah im getting confused :laugh::laugh: Although trust me & Eneles, It will work

Mabye i should of put a space Between the DDR and the '2' :danraksmile:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Bloody hell - yes you did say DDR 266, which is PC2100.
And - you don't have to convince me. It's Highbury that won't believe me. :grin:


----------



## HawMan (May 12, 2006)

I know its Highbury i need to convince, thats why i said "Although trust me & Eneles, It will work" You know the '&' means 'And' ?



This isnt your day is it :grin:


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Off to make some coffee. :grin:


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the ram on the video card has nothing to do with the system ram
ddr3 ram has been on video cards working with no conflict with ddr2 and ddr m/b's for months whereas ddr3 is only just becoming available on mainstream m/b's
you will have conflicts


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you Hawman and Nicholas for confirming and clearing my doubts. I am truly convinced now. :grin::grin::wink: Hope I didn't get you both into a fight.:laugh:

Although I didn't get the last line of Dai's reply.:4-dontkno:4-dontkno
Do you mean DDR3 will conflict with a DDR motherboard??


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Also what is your psu you may need a new one for the gpu and i think ati was making agp dx 10 cards.....


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

Really!!!! ATI AGP direct X 10 cards would be just great!!! Could you please educate me with more information about it. 
Yes I know very well about the PSU. Will need to upgrade that too.

But really,, AGP DirectX 10 would change my plans and ideas completely!!!

And wouldn't that also mean it still isn't the end of AGP!!!


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

AFAIK - there are no DirectX10 cards for AGP.


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Sounds like, you should just go through some of the links people have left you and see if anything tickles your fancy.

Good luck, Highbury


----------



## Highbury (Aug 10, 2007)

So to conclude, my motherboard will support any memory graphics card and there is no DirectX 10 AGP card.


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Yes and yes. :smile:


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

Yeah, that's a definito.

The memory on the grpahics card itself has no bearing whatsoever on the memory capabilities of the motherboard.

You should check out eBuyer.com or BigPockets.co.uk

They're probably the best.


----------



## PushToTheLimits (Oct 9, 2007)

Just wanted to post this because I seen nobody else post this...
The best 8X AGP ATI card IMO is the VisionTek Radeon 1950 Pro XGE, I am running Vista Home Premium 32 bit with Aero enabled, my Windows Experience Index score for *Graphics/Desktop performance for Windows Aero* is 5.9, which is the highest rating you can get, for *Gaming Graphics/3D business and gaming graphics performance* is 5.8, a mere point from the best score of any tested system running Vista...

Card is 300$ US though, well worth it IMO!!!!

http://goodblimey.com/archives/2006/12/21/visiontek-radeon-x1950-pro-agp-256mb-review/

And it has GDDR3, which has nothing to do with the mobo accepting only DDR RAM, my ASUS P4c800-E Deluxe (478 socket) only accepts DDR & it runs fine in it along with two 1 GB cheaper brand sticks in the 2 Blue DDR slots, and 2 512 MB Corsair Platinum PC 3200 in the 2 Black slots, all 4 sticks are PC 3200, eventually going to be PC4000 DDR 500, which my MOBO supports...

My matching sticks of RAM share the same color slot on the mobo so they run in a paired configuration, rather than a single...


Hope somebody finds this helpful!!!


http://www.nextag.com/Diamond-Best-Data-Viper-530089453/prices-html
EDIT, this card is under 300$, and has 512 MB's onboard GDDR3 RAM like the 256 MB version, having more RAM on the card is not always needed as most should know, so IMO the card I mentioned first is better, especially with the Oversized Active Fansink on the card..


----------



## nuttyape (Apr 16, 2006)

yes get the 1950
if not you can get a £1650 pro ans its just as poerful (mostly minus pipelines) 
for only £90 i play things like dirt on full graffics anti aliasing and still get a good 20fps


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

20FPS??? That's not that impressive surely.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

weet go me http://www.ecost.com/detail.aspx?edp=38484821&source=EWBBASE&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=38484821 dx 10 agp card lol


----------



## RossBarnfield (Aug 13, 2007)

OK, does anyone actually know the big appeal to DirectX 10, sorry for sounding like a noob here?


----------

